# Optima Car Rental in Aruba



## KCI (Jan 3, 2008)

After some Tuggers recommended Optima we tried to contact them before the holidays and they responded right away, however on 1/2/08 we tried to make a reservation with them and have gotten no response (other than a automated response) from them. They have not responded to several emails since. Did they go out of business? If you have a reservation with them you should attempt to contact them. Good luck.


----------



## KCI (Jan 5, 2008)

I can't believe no one has ever rented from Optimal...please give us your thoughts on this company..


----------



## chrisnwillie (Jan 5, 2008)

The only two I have used is Tropic and Econo....sorry!

http://www.tropiccarrent-aruba.com/

http://www.econoaruba.com/


----------



## KCI (Jan 6, 2008)

Optima car rental finally responded to our request for a reservation. They obviously had a problem with their internet  . I was surprised when they didn't answer because their web site www.optimarentacar.com and prices are excellent for Aruba. We'll report on what the company was like on our return.


----------



## pearl372 (Jan 6, 2008)

I got better rates from U-save.  Total, 399.60 for two full weeks including taxes and airport fees for a yaris.


----------



## gretel (Jan 6, 2008)

Tropic charges between $175-$225 for a Yaris for a week and is the most efficient car rental service I have ever encountered anywhere! You are out of the airport within minutes.  

I had to rent from one of the other car rental agencies at the airport last visit and wasted an hour signing forms, waiting in line, inspecting the car, etc.  

It is the same with the drop off.  Hans meets you at the Departures building and you hand over the car...done!

Please let us know about your experience with Optima in case we need a back up car rental.


----------



## KCI (Jan 6, 2008)

Problem is we need a bigger car as there are 4 of us and all our luggage..


----------



## gretel (Jan 7, 2008)

Personally, I think four people fit fine in a Yaris.  They have pretty large trunks too.  If your luggage doesn't completely fit, Hans will bring it to your hotel following you.  We just bite the bullet and sit with a case on our laps in the back seat for the short ride.

Last time I thought I needed a larger car and rented what seemed to be two classes higher (I forget the type of car).  It ended up being a tiny bit larger inside but much smaller in the trunk (and I paid more!).  So now we always get the Yaris for the four of us from Tropic.


----------



## Cathy in Boston (Jan 7, 2008)

We rented a Yaris from Tropic a couple of years ago for four adults and had no problems.  One of us is very tall and the other three are not exactly light weights.  On the way to and from the airport, the two people in the back seat had to put a couple of the smaller bags back there with them, but other than that, no problems.  As someone else mentioned, the trunk is actually much larger than you might expect.

As for service, etc., Tropic is the only place we ever use in Aruba.  Can't be beat.


----------

